# Mini furnace



## crimsoncarp (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys just wanted to know if anyone is aware of any (preferably electric) furnaces on the market that would be able of reaching temperatures to melt gold.

Cheers


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 3, 2009)

By all means, go to lazersteve's website and get the min-furnace that he sells.

http://www.goldrecovery.us/

Well worth the price - it gets the job done!

Good luck!


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 4, 2009)

crimsoncarp said:


> Hey guys just wanted to know if anyone is aware of any (preferably electric) furnaces on the market that would be able of reaching temperatures to melt gold.
> 
> Cheers


Yep! Many of us are aware of them, and have little good to say about them. I owned one at one point in time, a Handimelt. It sat on the shelf collecting dust once I realized how stupid they are. The crucibles are killer expensive and enjoy a very short lifespan. They are slow, and cumbersome to use. Do not be deceived. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 4, 2009)

Harold,

The mini-furnace that I use is a gas fired one. It's great for hobby melts of 2+ ounces (~75 grams) or less. It heats up in less than 15 minutes and the melt is ready in another 10 using straight MAPP gas in an indirect heating arrangement.

Have you watched my video of the mini gas furnace in action? It's a pretty nice item.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 5, 2009)

Steve,

Sorry, I have yet to view your furnace in operation, but my comments were directed towards the electric types, the ones that use a graphite crucible. I wouldn't recommend one of them to anyone, for any reason. 

It would be hard for anything to sway me away from a torch for melting. Perhaps an induction furnace, but nothing else comes close to the speed and convenience of torch melting. Not implying that your little furnace isn't good---which it is--especially for the guy that has no large Hoke torch. I should have made my comment clear in that regard, which I now regret. 

I hope to find a little time to explore your web page eventually, Steve. I'm spread so thin right now that I am unable to keep up with daily demands. 

Harold


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Steve,

I am using MAPP gas with your furnace and I seem to be reluctant to crank up the 
temperature when I am melting gold. After your pre-heat the melting dish and
add the gold powder do you gradually bring up the heat with top of the mini-furnace on?
Maybe I am just being a sissy but it seems to take a while for my gold to melt
into a button. What would you recommend, oh master melter? 8)

G-C


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 5, 2009)

I've found the furnace works best (faster) with a little of the flame exiting out from under the edges of the dish. It also helps when you keep the tip of the torch out from the opening of the brick a little. 

I believe these two adjustments allow more Oxygen to mix with the MAPP gas allowing it to get hotter.

As for bringing the dish up to full temperature, once it's prepared with borax and no longer creaks (water leaking out of it's structure) I run my MAPP gas at the only setting it has == HIGH!! :twisted: :lol: 

Cooling needs to be gradual also. 

Store the mini-furnace in a cool dry place to keep it from becoming brittle or soggy.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 5, 2009)

OK Captain, I will give that a try! 

THANKS!!!! 8)


----------



## crimsoncarp (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me on the matter guys. So all in all electric furnaces are a bad idea. I personally dont have a blow torch or anything of the like but one of my friends is a plumber and he has an oxytorch. Has anyone had any melting experience with it.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 6, 2009)

There's some other videos on my website demonstrating the use of an oxy/act torch for melting.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 7, 2009)

crimsoncarp said:


> Thanks for getting back to me on the matter guys. So all in all electric furnaces are a bad idea. I personally dont have a blow torch or anything of the like but one of my friends is a plumber and he has an oxytorch. Has anyone had any melting experience with it.


If it's the typical plumbers torch, acetylene and naturally aspirated air, I expect it won't do well for melting gold. If it as you describe, and has an oxygen tank, it will serve perfectly well. Be advised that the tip must be clean, otherwise you'll contaminate the metal you melt. Clean it well with some fine abrasive cloth, down to clean copper, then wipe it down with a damp cloth to remove traces of metal dust. 

If the torch turns out to be an air/acetylene torch, I would recommend Steve's mini-furnace and a MAPP gas torch until you can make a move to other equipment. It is the most economical way to get started, and will do an adequate job with gold and silver. It won't serve at all for the platinum group. 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (Aug 7, 2009)

An Air/Acetylene torch is hot enough, a bit hotter than Air/Mapp. They have similar limits and disadvantages both are soft flame torches and any specks that get stuck to the dish can't be pushed well with the flame. 

Air/Acetylene set-up has an additional disadvantage of an expensive tank and a more costly refill. 

I have melted tiny amounts of gold with Air/Propane and a refractory insulation helps a lot. I would guess any heat source with enough insulation to control losses could do the job.

Steve's mini furnace will help you get the most from your available fuel.


----------

